# Breakwall Conneaut



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

Went out early this morning was the second man on the breakwall. around 7am...got one really good hit my son got the net down close to the water and sure enough the line snapped!!!
Is it my imagination or what there seem to be less and less steelhead being caught on the wall. There were approx. 15 guys on the wall this morning only seen one caught and one guy had a good hit but it got off. We stayed close to noon and that was about it? something seems not right..the minnows were close to the rocks so you know they were out there either not hitting or not many steelies coming towards the wall. I have been fishing here for years last year was bad for me caught nothing and this year only one. When I first started going there was hard to even find a spot to cast now looks like plenty of room for everyone.
Anyone else fish there this afternoon? just wondering if anyone else caught anything after we left.
:S


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Spent the morning west of Cleveland in various spots from the lakeshore from first light to noon. Not a bite. Only saw a couple of carp rolling. Not many baitfish either. Water color was still a bit dirty, around a foot of visibility. The bite might be off due to the lake conditions over the past few weeks. Should improve with clearer and colder water.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

My buddies friend was there this morning and he said he caught 11 fish before noon


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been fishing steelies for years and it brings a question. Do we have a lamprey problem getting worse we dont know about? Every year that goes by,the run seems later and the numbers are getting smaller. Anyone else notice this??


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

its the strain they are stocking now. the london strain showed up earlier, and hung around longer before heading up the river. they also grew bigger and fought harder IMO. lampry have nothing to do with it


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> My buddies friend was there this morning and he said he caught 11 fish before noon


With spewing information as such, your BUDDY may eventually no longer be the BUDDY you think he is......

Just Sayin........

C510I


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

spoonchucker said:


> its the strain they are stocking now. the london strain showed up earlier, and hung around longer before heading up the river. they also grew bigger and fought harder IMO. lampry have nothing to do with it



I disagree that the londons grew bigger or fought harder. When they stocked londons 30 inch fish were hard to come by, now they are common.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

fremar6 said:


> Went out early this morning was the second man on the breakwall. around 7am...got one really good hit my son got the net down close to the water and sure enough the line snapped!!!
> Is it my imagination or what there seem to be less and less steelhead being caught on the wall. There were approx. 15 guys on the wall this morning only seen one caught and one guy had a good hit but it got off. We stayed close to noon and that was about it? something seems not right..the minnows were close to the rocks so you know they were out there either not hitting or not many steelies coming towards the wall. I have been fishing here for years last year was bad for me caught nothing and this year only one. When I first started going there was hard to even find a spot to cast now looks like plenty of room for everyone.
> Anyone else fish there this afternoon? just wondering if anyone else caught anything after we left.
> :S


Walleye predation. We are missing alot of fish...at least one or two year classes. 

Me and my brother-in-law trolled inside the wall on Sat. from 9:00 am till 6:00 pm and only caught three. The three we got were all from where the ore boats dock. Nothing up river or along the East wall. I wanted to fish outside the West wall, but that ripping NE wind had the lighthouse opening pretty chopped up.

Usually around this time of year we should have nailed them. I remember years past my arms and shoulders would be sore.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

center pin daddy said:


> Walleye predation. We are missing alot of fish...at least one or two year classes.
> 
> Me and my brother-in-law trolled inside the wall on Sat. from 9:00 am till 6:00 pm and only caught three. The three we got were all from where the ore boats dock. Nothing up river or along the East wall. I wanted to fish outside the West wall, but that ripping NE wind had the lighthouse opening pretty chopped up.
> 
> Usually around this time of year we should have nailed them. I remember years past my arms and shoulders would be sore.


I would disagree with walleye predation. In reference to one and two year classes, those fish are inmature so you are not going to see them this early in the year in massive numbers, and for the most part they stay out in the lake. Also, the water temps are still up there after looking at the most recent temps from the Michigan State University remote sensing map of Lake Erie. The temps are in the upper 50's to 60 degrees. Just like any type of fishing temp plays a big part. We need at least mid 50's in temp if not lower to get it moving along with some flow out of the tribs. JMO.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

CARL510ISLE said:


> With spewing information as such, your BUDDY may eventually no longer be the BUDDY you think he is......
> 
> Just Sayin........
> 
> C510I


What information am i spewing? I must say that i didn't really give any info away. He's been my "buddy" for quite some time now. Don't think he's going anywhere. I thought this was supposed to be a fishing forum. Not a "let's jump on peoples s***" forum. People are so eager to bust balls these days


Just sayin...


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Let's not lose our heads here. As much fun as conspiracy theories are there are lots of factors at play here. 

If you have had past successful Septembers or early Octobers fishing harbors in the last 10 years. That takes out the London vs manistee thing as it has been at least that long since they have been stocked.

If you have had good harbor fishing since 2004, scratch Walleye predation. Walleye populations are currently lower now than any time in the last 6 years. 

Lamprey problem? Although I really hate these things I am not seeing nor have I heard of an increase in scarred fish and some big advances in lamprey control have been made over the last several years.

Where does that leave us?? Imho, WEATHER!! Harbor/breakwall fishing is best when the PA ditches are dry and their fish are looking for streams that flow. This year NW PA got several shots of water keeping them home. Add to this a still very warm lake (as was mentioned) and we can see the results in Ohio this year.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> What information am i spewing? I must say that i didn't really give any info away. He's been my "buddy" for quite some time now. Don't think he's going anywhere. I thought this was supposed to be a fishing forum. Not a "let's jump on peoples s***" forum. People are so eager to bust balls these days
> 
> 
> Just sayin...


Sorry, but I know both your buddy and his friend very well and I'm sure neither of them would post second hand reports......

NEVER MIND 

Here's some useful information......

There's tons of emerald shiners in the harbor upstream for a mile or so. My buddies buddies buddy saw them. Seriously.

C510I


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Sorry, but I know both your buddy and his friend very well and I'm sure neither of them would post second hand reports......
> 
> NEVER MIND
> 
> ...


We can all tell you are a real winner. Shame on me for sharing a bit of information


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Can somebody give me directions to "the breakwall" at Conneaut Creek. I've fished the Grand in 4 or 5 different spots. I have only taken a peek at Conneaut and am familiar with the access point at Main Street. If you go east from Main Street up the hill and make a sharp left and travel north across 1 or 2 sets of RR tracks you eventually come to a parking area (upper and lower parking lot) where you have a rugged hillside to climb down to get to the river, rather treacherous. This is on the east shore of the river and the roadway is fenced off at the northern end of the upper parking lot. I assume the land is owned by the RR company. Is that the "breakwall" or should I be looking somewhere else?


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

reo said:


> Let's not lose our heads here. As much fun as conspiracy theories are there are lots of factors at play here.
> 
> If you have had past successful Septembers or early Octobers fishing harbors in the last 10 years. That takes out the London vs manistee thing as it has been at least that long since they have been stocked.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think for the most part people just go by what they hit last year or in years previous and figure that the same will happen. This is why I keep a fishing journal. Keep the air temp, water temp, weather conditions such as wind speed, what type of weather:rainy, clear, cloudy and such, and what direction the wind may be blowing, and barometric pressure, and of course how many fish caught and with what bait. Over time you will find the more information that you keep, the better your fishing trips will be based on weather information and stream information. I not only find this interesting, but I travel a good distance to fish for steelhead so it helps me reduce the guessing part. Hope this inspires some to give it a try. Good luck !!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

A fishing journal over time is an invaluable piece of documentation. It doesn't do much for you the first year, but if you are diligent with the journal, in upcomming years it will certainly help you out.

I am not exactly sure that saying 10 fish were caught from a breakwall is spewing information on the web. We all know the fish are stacking up around the mouths. This isn't a secret. Now saying I caught 10 fish on the ****** at the ******* hole, with pink spawn sacks, fishing a 5' leader, and yadda yadda....that might be seen as a bit too much info by some.

-KSU


----------

